
Man arrested for parodying mayor on Twitter settles civil lawsuit - leephillips
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/09/man-arrested-for-parodying-mayor-on-twitter-gets-125k-in-civil-lawsuit/
======
kelukelugames
"We took every step in accordance with the law. They appropriately went to the
court to obtain warrants."

I can't believe this was by the book. Sounds like mayor, judge, and police all
abused their powers.

~~~
icebraining
It wasn't by the book, which is why they (or actually, the city) had to pay
$125k to settle.

Popehat's take on the case: [http://popehat.com/2014/04/21/guest-post-peoria-
mayor-jim-ar...](http://popehat.com/2014/04/21/guest-post-peoria-mayor-jim-
ardis-on-the-rule-of-law/)

------
dang
Url changed from
[http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2490762,00.asp](http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2490762,00.asp),
which points to this.

